# Just redesigned my photography site



## Digital Matt (Apr 12, 2004)

I just finished redesigning the photography section of my website.  It was grueling.  I went through and deleted lots of images that I no longer liked, resized all the photos, and made a whole new gallery.  Let me know what you think, about the design, the photos, or both 

http://www.anti-rejection.com/photography/


----------



## Tkraz (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats a very very impressive collection you have there.

I especially like this one 






stunning


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you very much, and thanks for looking


----------



## Tkraz (Apr 14, 2004)

No worries mate,

Im looking at it again as some of it I really found to be brilliant.

Im not an expert (yet  ) but to my pretty untrained eye some of it makes me want to grab my camera and get started myself.

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm not an expert yet either, but thank you for your nice compliment.  I'm glad you enjoyed viewing my galleries.  Btw, prints are for sale *cough, shameless plug*


----------

